# Help! Rare Opportunity! Study Abroad in England, France, Italy, or Spain?!



## InfiniteVictory (Oct 5, 2011)

roud: *HELLO* roud:​

I want to study abroad for my spring 2013 semester and would appreciate any feedback, opinions, and insight on England, France, Italy, and Spain. I find it difficult to commit to a location as I am interested in all these places. I will not have time or the money to travel when I come back to finish my second (and perhaps third) degree because I will be moving to California for my doctorate studies. I really want to make the most of my college years and of my youth; studying abroad is such a rare opportunity of which I need to take full advantage of. Please help me decide where I should go!

*FACTS*


I was born and raised on a tropical island and have only traveled to two places in Asia and two states in America.
I am a third-year Senior who is double-majoring in Psychology and Speech.
I have finished my Psychology degree and am halfway done with Speech.
I want to take courses that are relevant to my majors but at the same time, I would love to enroll in something I would not normally have time for at my home institution (e.g., Art and Writing).
It does not really matter when I finish my Speech degree (I am on time with my class) but if I had to prioritize my course interests, it would be Psychology/Speech, Language, Writing, and Art.
The England program has a multitude of interesting courses that are pertinent to my majors.


The France program is limited to business courses which I am not entirely keen on, although I think it would be good to learn. I would love to learn French!
The Italian program has a plethora of appealing courses that center around Art.
The Spain program mostly consists of Spanish-related classes. I am interested in learning Spanish since I plan on moving to California in the future.

All programs have "home stay" (living with a host family) housing except for the England program where I would dorm on campus.
I want to be completely immersed in the country's culture and way of living.
I love all kinds of food and people (and their accents). I am especially fond of British and French accents.

I have to travel to San Francisco (and I live an ocean away) to get a VISA for the France program.

Money is not necessarily an issue since I have a scholarship and will apply for more.
Students will have plentiful time to explore the country so I would love a country that has fun activities (outdoor and indoor) to do during the day. I am not very concerned with clubs but I do enjoy the nightlife!

I would like a place where transportation is ubiquitous and easily accessible.
I love learning, especially about literature and art so I would love to visit museums, libraries, landmarks, and the like.

*COSTS*

England: $13,273
France: $15,914
Italy: $16,033
Spain: $11,138

*QUESTIONS*


Have you ever studied abroad? If so, where? How was it?
Which country has the best exchange rate for the American dollar?
Which country would be seen most as a "once in a lifetime" opportunity? (subjective)
Which country has the "richest" history for writing and art? (subjective)

As of now, I am leaning toward the England and Italy program based on academic courses available, and the France and Spanish program for the language opportunities. This is a really long post... If you read this all, I love you. Haha. Thank you in advance! roud: ​


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Sometimes I just throw all the pros and cons out of the window and go with what my heart desires. It seems the most appropriate way to live life, even if it's not always the 'best'. You say you want to enjoy your youth, then I say don't think too much about life at large and what might be strategic. *Shrug* But what do I know. Do what you want to do and screw the rest.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Try this: someone tells you "you can't go to England" or "you can't go to Spain". How much does it bother you? Sometimes that can help to choose.

I wonder if you are trying to do too much, to learn a new language as well as a course in something that is not that language.

Apart from that, I can't tell you which to choose, as have never lived in France, Spain or Italy. Britain (there's more to it than England) offers everything you want except reliable weather, though. 

Have fun, whatever you choose.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

InfiniteVictory said:


> I want to take courses that are relevant to my majors but at the same time, I would love to enroll in something I would not normally have time for at my home institution (e.g., Art and Writing).
> 
> It does not really matter when I finish my Speech degree (I am on time with my class) but if I had to prioritize my course interests, it would be Psychology/Speech, Language, Writing, and Art.
> 
> ...



Based on your points, some place in Italy or France would probably match these criteria the best.



InfiniteVictory said:


> Which country would be seen most as a "once in a lifetime" opportunity? (subjective)


Traveling to Europe isn't necessarily a once-in-a-lifetime endeavor anymore. Airfare might be pricey but tourism is booming for most Westernized countries. Especially now that there are no real Communist regimes left over there. Choose the location that you are drawn to the most. Please yourself, don't worry that much about details! 



InfiniteVictory said:


> Which country has the "richest" history for writing and art? (subjective


I voted Florence, Italy. Nothing says Renaissance, art, architecture, and learning like Florence. You could study in the same Tuscan region Michelangelo and Leonardo da Vinci did centuries ago! Plus, there's Greek, Roman, and Italian culture to get absorbed in during your potential stay.​


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

InfiniteVictory said:


> roud: *HELLO* roud:​
> 
> I want to study abroad for my spring 2013 semester and would appreciate any feedback, opinions, and insight on England, France, Italy, and Spain. I find it difficult to commit to a location as I am interested in all these places. I will not have time or the money to travel when I come back to finish my second (and perhaps third) degree because I will be moving to California for my doctorate studies. I really want to make the most of my college years and of my youth; studying abroad is such a rare opportunity of which I need to take full advantage of. Please help me decide where I should go!
> 
> ...


That was fairly straightforward and easy to read. Thank you.

Now, as for which country... Hm. I'd probably choose Italy or Spain. I'd lean towards Spain, since it seems to be more beneficial in the long term.

However, I'd not make the decision for awhile. I'd dance around the different countries, reading everything I can about them, as if I were going to each respective one anyway. 

I'd read about culture, arts, monuments, architecture, different climates, crime, health, people, everything I could think of. Then, whichever I'd get the most excited about, and seemed to have the most interesting things to learn and do, I'd go for.


----------



## InfiniteVictory (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank you!*

*UPDATE*
Before I saw everyone's replies, I narrowed my choices on France and Italy... I'm still as distraught as before though. ):





DarkyNWO said:


> Sometimes I just throw all the pros and cons out of the window and go with what my heart desires. It seems the most appropriate way to live life, even if it's not always the 'best'. You say you want to enjoy your youth, then I say don't think too much about life at large and what might be strategic. *Shrug* But what do I know. Do what you want to do and screw the rest.


Haha. While that sounds extremely fun, it's very hard not to think about my future... But I appreciate your advice! ^~^





alfreda said:


> Try this: someone tells you "you can't go to England" or "you can't go to Spain". How much does it bother you? Sometimes that can help to choose. I wonder if you are trying to do too much, to learn a new language as well as a course in something that is not that language. Apart from that, I can't tell you which to choose, as have never lived in France, Spain or Italy. Britain (there's more to it than England) offers everything you want except reliable weather, though. Have fun, whatever you choose.


That's actually a very good way to look at it! Many people have told me to go for Italy... My heart says France but my mind says Italy and my wallet says shut the hell up. Oh wanderlust, why must you vex me so? In all honesty, if Paris had courses that I was interested in, I wouldn't have this much trouble committing to a location... Regarding the courses, I have to take a minimum of four classes (12 credits)... I might as well learn a language while I'm there!  Thanks for helping me! 





Enki said:


> Based on your points, some place in Italy or France would probably match these criteria the best. Traveling to Europe isn't necessarily a once-in-a-lifetime endeavor anymore. Airfare might be pricey but tourism is booming for most Westernized countries. Especially now that there are no real Communist regimes left over there. Choose the location that you are drawn to the most. Please yourself, don't worry that much about details! I voted Florence, Italy. Nothing says Renaissance, art, architecture, and learning like Florence. You could study in the same Tuscan region Michelangelo and Leonardo da Vinci did centuries ago! Plus, there's Greek, Roman, and Italian culture to get absorbed in during your potential stay.


Ahh, interesting! While I may be return in the future, I don't know when I could do it again without having to pay for 90%. Haha. But yes, Florence sounds like tons of fun! Thanks so much! 





Word Dispenser said:


> That was fairly straightforward and easy to read. Thank you. Now, as for which country... Hm. I'd probably choose Italy or Spain. I'd lean towards Spain, since it seems to be more beneficial in the long term. However, I'd not make the decision for awhile. I'd dance around the different countries, reading everything I can about them, as if I were going to each respective one anyway. I'd read about culture, arts, monuments, architecture, different climates, crime, health, people, everything I could think of. Then, whichever I'd get the most excited about, and seemed to have the most interesting things to learn and do, I'd go for.


Thank you! I tried to make it as easy as possible to read since it is such a lengthy post. That's is awesome advice! I've actually been researching about the different countries and it's been helping me with my decision-making. Thank you! ^~^


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Since you've narrowed your choices to France and Italy I chose Florence. The weather would be fantastic in the Spring, you would be surrounded by beautiful Italians...hey they're considered to be ones of the best looking populations in the world. Art, culture, historic cuisine, you could visit the alps if you wanted to. It seriously seems to have it all.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

*Says in italian voice*

Ah italiano. I make you eh pizza a pie! Eh'

Fact: Mario and Luigi are both Italian

Do Italy!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

There are no jobs in the UK! Just to let you know! If I could move away from this country, I probably would right now.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Meanwhile Spain has 50% unemployment in the under 25's, and I am not sure Italy is much better. You might have a chance in France, I don't know.....

Fact is it is a really tough time to be young right now. Sympathies....


----------



## Waldeinsamkeit (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey! I studied both in France and in England (for a year abroad), so I can try to explain the main differences between these two systems. I know that the French system is relatively similar to the Italian and Spanish ones.


Firstly, university studies are way cheaper in France/Spain/Italy than in England. Most of the universities are state-run. It's great, but it also means that your 'student experience' won't be as exciting as in England, where the amount of money you pay enables you to have nice societies to join and a lot of activities. They're also more helpful with international students. 


The second main difference is the amount of time you will spent at university. In most universities in France, students spend 20-22 hours a week at university, sometimes more, depending on the degree. I've heard that in Italy it's roughly the same, I'm not sure about Spain. In England, most students only spend 9 hours a week at university (!). 


Concerning the marking system, I have to warn you that the French system is really disconcerting... Professors here have very high standards and are really strict. They will focus more on the flaws rather than on the quality of your work. In England, I found teachers to be way more indulgent. Which is both a good thing and a bad thing: I thought the academic level was a bit low, and I feel like I didn't learn a lot.


And finally, I think either Italy or France would be the best choices if you intend to focus on art.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

mushr00m said:


> There are no jobs in the UK! Just to let you know! If I could move away from this country, I probably would right now.


Very true, but we have a great educational system. I know a few people who come to the UK to study because of the quality of the teaching.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Italy. It was amazing when I went there and I've longed to go back, really beautiful and great people and culture.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

firedell said:


> Very true, but we have a great educational system. I know a few people who come to the UK to study because of the quality of the teaching.


Thats true, though its now three times the amount per year than what it was a couple of years ago. I agree though, the experience of studying here is very impressive.


----------



## InfiniteVictory (Oct 5, 2011)

*I chose France!*

*UPDATE #2*​Hi everyone! I actually decided on France a couple days back. Still, I'm very thankful for everyone's input. ​


Waldeinsamkeit said:


> Hey! I studied both in France and in England (for a year abroad), so I can try to explain the main differences between these two systems. I know that the French system is relatively similar to the Italian and Spanish ones.
> 
> Firstly, university studies are way cheaper in France/Spain/Italy than in England. Most of the universities are state-run. It's great, but it also means that your 'student experience' won't be as exciting as in England, where the amount of money you pay enables you to have nice societies to join and a lot of activities. They're also more helpful with international students.
> 
> ...


 I'm not afraid of the hard work but I spoke with a program director and she informed me that class wouldn't be too rigorous. Even with strict teachers and high standards, I'd be fairly fine with as I push myself very hard as is. Hahaha. I appreciate the insight though! 

Thanks, donkeybals, mushr00m, alfreda, firedell, tine, and MNiS! You all had very good advice and/or comments!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck with your studies. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## InfiniteVictory (Oct 5, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> Congratulations and good luck with your studies. Wishing you the best of luck!


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

First of all, I think this is great! I'm a world traveler and expat myself and whole-heartedly support your ambitions.



InfiniteVictory said:


> *QUESTIONS*
> 
> 
> Have you ever studied abroad? If so, where? How was it?
> ...


I've studied abroad, but in Dubai, so I'm not going to be very helpful on that specific subject.

I can tell you that the Euro is in the middle of a crisis right now (which most directly affects Italy, Spain, and France)--not sure what effect that might have on your trip, but it is worth keeping in mind. I believe the Euro-dollar exchange rate is better than the Pound-dollar exchange rate.

Speaking from personal experience, here are my insights in the countries in question:

England--my father lives there, actually. When I visit him, I personally find it to be a depressingly expensive country, particularly London. It's also solidly 40-60 degrees year round and rainy (although this is changing due to Climate Change). If you're looking for real "cultural submersion" you have to keep in mind that the US is descended from Great Britain's culture, we speak the same language, etc. It's different, but not crazily so, in my view.

I went to Italy only once, passing through. Personally, I liked it a great deal, but I didn't stay too long and I also am really, really interested in ancient Roman and Renaissance things. That might be the place to go for art and monuments. They have pretty damn good food, as well, particularly the ice cream.

France is OK as well, but the stereotypes of rude French people are true. If you'd like to become fluent in a language, I doubt you could easily do that in one term, so I wouldn't make that the deciding criterion.

Spain, I don't know; I've never been there. They're facing economic melt-down, though, from what I hear, and again, I'm not sure how that would affect your studies. it may well be an awesome choice, but I cannot advise on this matter.

Most places in Europe are linked by a freaking awesome network of public transportation; Britain is separated from the mainland by the channel which can be expensive to traverse. I'm personally leaning towards Italy, but I'll leave that to you to decide! Do you know which city you'd go in any of these locations?


----------



## InfiniteVictory (Oct 5, 2011)

holyrockthrower said:


> First of all, I think this is great! I'm a world traveler and expat myself and whole-heartedly support your ambitions.
> I've studied abroad, but in Dubai, so I'm not going to be very helpful on that specific subject.
> 
> I can tell you that the Euro is in the middle of a crisis right now (which most directly affects Italy, Spain, and France)--not sure what effect that might have on your trip, but it is worth keeping in mind. I believe the Euro-dollar exchange rate is better than the Pound-dollar exchange rate.
> ...


Hi, holyrockthrower! How did you like Dubai?  I wish to travel everywhere one day.  Thanks for your insight--it was really interesting! I would be going to the cities listed in the poll.  I've been talking to people who have studied abroad and I'm getting really positive reviews about France, despite all the common stereotypes people think about so I'm not too worried. I figure, as long as I'm polite, patient, and willing to learn, I'll do fine. Rude people are everywhere and some will just always be that way, but I'd rather not let that discourage me from going.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

InfiniteVictory said:


> Hi, holyrockthrower! How did you like Dubai?  I wish to travel everywhere one day.  Thanks for your insight--it was really interesting! I would be going to the cities listed in the poll.  I've been talking to people who have studied abroad and I'm getting really positive reviews about France, despite all the common stereotypes people think about so I'm not too worried. I figure, as long as I'm polite, patient, and willing to learn, I'll do fine. Rude people are everywhere and some will just always be that way, but I'd rather not let that discourage me from going.


Dubai was awesome. Tell us all where you decide to study in the end!


----------

